# texas rag placment pics help



## duck00 (Sep 29, 2009)

i just bout 1000 rags and dont now how and were to put them in my trailer


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Well i would probably just put them in some rubbermaid tubs, that way you can stack them in the trailer. Your if you have to walk them out alot i would consider big duffle bags.


----------

